# Shellscript: Abfrage: Ist Port 80 besetzt [= Läuft ein Webserver]



## Gottox (19. Dezember 2003)

Hallo!
Ich hab hier ein kleines Projekt für mein Praktikum laufen. Ich soll ein ShellScript schreiben, der auf einem bestimmten Rechner Ports abfragt, um festzustellen, ob z.B. ein Webserver oder ein Mailserver auf diesem Rechner läuft.
Ob ein rechner da ist - is klar - stellt man mit Ping fest.

Aber wie krieg ich jetzt raus, ob hinter Port 80 wirklich ein Webserver steckt...? Oder hinter Port X ein anderes Programm?

greetz||gottox


----------



## JohannesR (19. Dezember 2003)

Starte ein telnet auf port 80 zu dem Host, den du testen willst. Nun put`te ein ?, wenn der Server mit HTML antwortet isses nen Webserver.


----------



## Gottox (19. Dezember 2003)

Funktioniert*freu*
Dankschön!


----------



## JohannesR (19. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Gottox _
> *Funktioniert*freu*
> Dankschön! *



Dafür nicht!


----------

